# Fehlermeldung: "Anweisungsende erwartet"



## Sickboy2003 (13. Juni 2008)

Bin am Anfang von VBS und schon fast am verzweifeln. Egal welches Skript ich bekomme immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Anweisungsende erwartet.
Ich habe ein Skript aus dem tutorial genommen 


```
Dim testzahl1 As Integer          'testzahl1 und testzahl2 sind zu speichernde Werte und Spielername wieder der Dateiname
Dim testzahl2 As Integer
Dim Spielername As String 

Private Sub Command1_Click()  'den Variablen wird ein Wert zugewiesen
testzahl1 = 34
testzahl2 = 333
End Sub 

Private Sub Command2_Click()
Spielername = "Niko"
End Sub 

Private Sub Command3_Click()
MsgBox (testzahl1 & "+" & testzahl2) 'Das ist dazu da, um die Werte zu überprüfen
End Sub 

Private Sub cmdSpeichern_click()
Dim Kanal As Integer
Kanal = FreeFile
Open "C:\" & Spielername & ".txt" For Output As #Kanal  'hier wird die Datei geöffnet
Print #1, testzahl1 'In die 1. Zeile kommt eine Variable...
Print #1, testzahl2 'und in die 2. Zeile kommt auch eine Variable 
Close #Kanal 
End Sub

Private Sub cmdLaden_click()
Dim Kanal As Integer
Kanal = FreeFile
Open "C:\" & Spielername & ".txt" For Input As #Kanal  'hier wird die Datei geöffnet
Input #Kanal, testzahl1 'Jetzt wird wieder 1. Zeile zu testzahl1
Input #Kanal, testzahl2 '2. Zeile zu testzahl2 
Close #Kanal
End Sub
```

Ich bekomme immer in der ersten zeile zwischen dem a und dem s vom as die Fehlermeldung! Anweisungsende erwartet.
Wo liegt der Fehler?
Um Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.

Mfg 
Steffen


----------



## Roma3 (13. Juni 2008)

Ka... ich glaube da feht was wenn ich das mir mal so ansehe. 
Aber was genau weis ich nicht. Wenn du nächstes mal ein Theard öffnest schreib bitte gleich dein problem in die titel zeile.


----------



## JeyB (15. Juni 2008)

Hi,


du erstellst viele Funktionen, führst aber keine aus. Verwende mal Call Funktionsname um die Funktion aufzurufen, vielleicht liegt es daran. Andererseits genügt es bei vbs wenn du für Variablendeklarationen "Dim" verwendest und kannst dir somit das "As Integer" oder "As String" sparen. Versuche es mal


Gruß, JeyB


----------

